# PCGH-High-End-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Xeon E3-1231 V3 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Xeon E3-1231 V3 [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-High-End-PC ist dank Xeon-Prozessor und der Geforce GTX 970 unser Preis-Leistungs-Tipp unter den PCGH-PCs und kann nicht nur Gamern wärmstens empfohlen werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Xeon E3-1231 V3 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Birbus (14. Oktober 2014)

Wow diesmal ja von der Wahl der Teile wirklich gelungen wenn man den Preis außen vor lässt


----------



## Oozy (14. Oktober 2014)

Von den Komponenten her wirklich empfehlenswert. Schön, dass PCGH da nachgebessert hat und die Kritik ernst genommen hat.

Nur ist es halt Definitionssache, was High-End ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

Dank den Leuten hier im Forum schon letzte Woche zusammengestellt.  Jetzt muss nur noch Weihnachten kommen! Anstatt dem fractal R4 kommt bei mir ein NZXT H440 (Black/Orange) zum Einsatz


----------



## Frontline25 (25. Oktober 2014)

hmm ... Nur Intel+ Nvidia o-o....


----------



## xSauklauex (25. Oktober 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> hmm ... Nur Intel+ Nvidia o-o....


 

Zurzeit auch das Richtige.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (26. Oktober 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Zurzeit auch das Richtige.



In Anbetracht von Intels CPU-Leistung und NV's starker 970, hat er tatsächlich recht. In diesem Preisbereich gibts aktuell kaum Alternativen.


----------



## xSauklauex (28. Oktober 2014)

Vor paar Monaten wäre die 290 einfach besser gewesen als die 780, aber


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

ich komm so auf grob überschlagen ~1150€ ohne betriebssystem, wenn man alles einzeln kauft
12% aufpreis kann man nicht meckern für nen fertig pc,

die auswahl der teile ist sehr gut


----------



## NynrosVorlon (29. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Auswahl an internen Komponenten, aber ich mag einfach Full/Ultra Tower


----------



## Sliderraider (30. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich bei den letzten PC's immer was zu meckern hatte gibt es dieses mal ein großes Lob von mir. Tolle Auswahl der Komponenten. Bis auf den leicht zu hohen Preis stimmt hier alles.


----------



## roberts37 (30. Oktober 2014)

Würdet Ihr eher als KomplettPC PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition oder den hier behandelten High-End empfehlen, wenn ich grds. nicht übertakten möchte, aber mir hackintosh (CPU Xeon problematisch) freihalten will? Ich frage mich ob es von den Komponenten her den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Oktober 2014)

roberts37 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr eher als KomplettPC PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition oder den hier behandelten High-End empfehlen, wenn ich grds. nicht übertakten möchte, aber mir hackintosh (CPU Xeon problematisch) freihalten will? Ich frage mich ob es von den Komponenten her den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt.


 
Xeon sollte bei Hackintosh eigentlich genauso funktionieren. Von daher denke ich, dass du schon ruhig beim PCGH-High-End-PC zuschlagen kannst.


----------



## BertB (31. Oktober 2014)

gibt doch auch echte macs mit xeons,
mac pro


----------



## roberts37 (1. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
habe den xeon e 1230 v3 jedoch nicht in der Liste von Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide June 2014 gefunden (nur den xeon (Xeon E5 1620, 1650, 2680 v2) und bin daher etwas verunsichert.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2014)

Endlich einmal ein PC von PCGH der die Bezeichnung auch verdient

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2014)

roberts37 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
> habe den xeon e 1230 v3 jedoch nicht in der Liste von Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide June 2014 gefunden (nur den xeon (Xeon E5 1620, 1650, 2680 v2) und bin daher etwas verunsichert.


 
Kleiner Insider-Tipp: Sollte es nicht funktioniert, hast du 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht und bekommst ja den vollen Kaufpreis zurück erstattet. Ein Risiko hast du also nicht.


----------



## Sliderraider (5. November 2014)

Was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist der Preis des PC.
Wenn ich (fast) die gleichen Komponenten einzeln auswähle und auch von Alternate zusammenbauen lasse (+99€), dann bin ich bei nur 1.152€ statt den veranschlagten 1299€.
Ich muss gestehen, rund 150€ Märchenaufschlag für den Namen "PCGH-PC" finde ich schon ein bischen frech. Für Alternate dürfte es aufwändiger sein meine Wunschkonfiguration zusammenzustellen als dutzende PCGH PC's zusammenschrauben zu lassen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass im PCGH PC eine Asus Strix 970 verbaut ist. Da ich diese bei Alternate nicht auswählen kann, habe ich eine MSI 970 mit den identischen Leistungswerten und dem gleichen Lüfterprinzip ausgewählt. Der Preis der beiden Grafikkarten ist bei den meisten Händlern identisch.

Wer es nachvollziehen möchte darf gerne einen Blick in die Rechnung werfen.


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2014)

Mal darüber nachgedacht, das sowohl Alternate als auch PCGH daran etwas verdienen wollen?


----------



## Sliderraider (5. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Mal darüber nachgedacht, das sowohl Alternate als auch PCGH daran etwas verdienen wollen?


 
Natürlich habe ich darüber nachgedacht. Es ist aber ein extrem schlechtes Argument.
Alternate verdient so oder so etwas an dem PC. Wie gesagt ist die Zusammenstellung direkt bei Alternate erfolgt und die kaufen ja die Teile nicht von sich selber.
Was PCGH angeht frage ich mich, was einen Nutzer der bei klarem Verstand ist bewegen sollte das 150€ teurere PCGH Modell zu kaufen, wenn er auf der selben Website das ganze 150€ günstiger haben kann.

Beispiel: Wenn ich mich in einen C&A setze und dort privat eine Hose aus dem gleichen C&A-Geschäft verkaufe und das mit 10€ Aufpreis, dann zieht das Argument: "Ich will ja auch was daran verdienen" auch nicht. Der Konsument würde mir den Vogel zeigen, wenn er den Preis vergleicht.

Aus diesem Grund sollte PCGH dem PC etwas beilegen, was Alternate nicht beilegen kann um einen Kaufanreiz zu bieten. 
Wenn der PC z.B. ein 2 Jahresabo der PCGH enthalten würde, dann wäre der Preis weitaus fairer.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Denk an den Service und die Garantien die du hast.
Auch das kostet Geld.
Dann muss der PC zusammengebaut und getestet werden.
Lass mal einen PC in einem PC Laden von Fachleuten zusammenbauen und testen. Die machen das nicht für 30€.


----------



## BertB (5. November 2014)

beider liste mit einzelteilen ist aber noch keinzusammenbau drin für 1150€

ich finds nach wie vor fair,

klar, ich würds eh selbst zusammenbauen, einfach weils mir spaß macht,

aber wer nicht kann oder will...


----------



## NynrosVorlon (5. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk an den Service und die Garantien die du hast.
> Auch das kostet Geld.
> Dann muss der PC zusammengebaut und getestet werden.
> Lass mal einen PC in einem PC Laden von Fachleuten zusammenbauen und testen. Die machen das nicht für 30€.


 
Bekommt man dann auch ein Testprotokoll was Mitarbeiter über welchen Zeitraum wie  getestet gaben ?


----------



## Sliderraider (6. November 2014)

Tatsache, auf der Alternate Homepage wird der Zusammenbau und die Testung für 99€ eingeblendet, fließt aber nicht in die Endrechnung mit ein... 

Trotzdem ist es merkwürdig, dass der PC noch immer 50€ teurer ist, da dies aus Verbrauchersicht wenig Sinn ergibt und einem Kaufanreiz eher entgegen wirkt. Macht wohl nur einen Unterschied, wenn man auf schnelle Lieferzeiten wert legt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2014)

Wenn an einem 1000 Euro Rechner nicht mindestens 10% an Gewinn drin sind, ist es Wirtschaftlich unrentabel.
Personal, Stromkosten, Lagerraum/platz, Heizkosten, Versandkosten all das kostet ebenso ! +Garantie die man leisten muss.
Das gehört in den Preis mit rein.


----------



## dj_the_one (6. November 2014)

Naja als studierter Betriebswirt kann ich die Aufregung aus sicht des Konsumenten verstehen. Hier im Forum bei einem fundiertem Know How wirkt die Vertriebsplattform Alternate unglücklich jedoch für einen Laien der einfach einen super PC haben will als perfekt. Ein Tipp welchen ich geben würde, wären eventuelle vorab OC's auf Wunsch, so wie es Pc24 auf amazon bewirbt. Dies wäre defintiv ein Kaufgrund auf den PCG pc zu greifen. Alles in allem finde ich 10 bis 15 % "Gewinnspanne" als fair


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. November 2014)

Sliderraider schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist der Preis des PC.
> Wenn ich (fast) die gleichen Komponenten einzeln auswähle und auch von Alternate zusammenbauen lasse (+99€), dann bin ich bei nur 1.152€ statt den veranschlagten 1299€.
> Ich muss gestehen, rund 150€ Märchenaufschlag für den Namen "PCGH-PC" finde ich schon ein bischen frech. Für Alternate dürfte es aufwändiger sein meine Wunschkonfiguration zusammenzustellen als dutzende PCGH PC's zusammenschrauben zu lassen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass im PCGH PC eine Asus Strix 970 verbaut ist. Da ich diese bei Alternate nicht auswählen kann, habe ich eine MSI 970 mit den identischen Leistungswerten und dem gleichen Lüfterprinzip ausgewählt. Der Preis der beiden Grafikkarten ist bei den meisten Händlern identisch.
> 
> Wer es nachvollziehen möchte darf gerne einen Blick in die Rechnung werfen.



Leider kann ich dich nie wieder ernst nehmen mit deinen Postings, ich habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und die Komponenten zusammengerechnet und komme bei weitem nicht auf einen "Märchenaufschlag" von 150 € wie du das dramatisierst. Ich sehe da eine Abweichung von 28,73 €, die kommt vermutlich zustande, weil sich Komponentenpreise immer wieder ändern und morgen können es evtl. schon wieder 18 Euro Unterschied sein. Davon abgesehen kannst du einen PCGH-PC z. B. auch wieder zurück schicken und hast 24 Monate Garantie. Wenn du den PC als Sonderanfertigung bestellst, wird der speziell für dich gebaut, da hast du z. B. auch kein Rückgaberecht und die Asus-Karte gibt es da ja anscheinend auch nicht zur Auswahl.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliderraider (7. November 2014)

Hallo Daniel,
wie bereits 13 Stunden vor deinem Posting geschrieben enthält die PDF nicht die 99€ für den Zusammenbau, was ich zuvor nicht gesehen habe, da diese Kosten auf der Homepage noch angezeigt wurden bevor ich die PDF erstellt habe. Von daher hast du natürlich recht und es relativiert den Preis.



> Was spricht noch für den Kauf des PCGH-PCs? Sollte innerhalb von zwei Jahren ein Defekt auftreten, übernimmt Alternate die Reparatur für Sie und Sie müssen keine mühsame Fehlersuche betreiben. Wenn Sie einen PC selbst zusammenbauen, haben Sie keine Garantie für die Funktionsfähigkeit des ganzen PCs, nur eine Garantie auf die Einzelkomponente.



Das ist tatsächlich ein großer Vorteil und wurde von mir überlesen, wobei ich das mit der Reparatur ein wenig schwammig formuliert finde... Alternate lötet ja schließlich keine kaputten Platinen um eine Reparatur vorzunehmen. Da werden die Einzelteile dann getauscht werden. Bei einer Selbstzusammenstellung mit Gewährleistung muss man selber Fehlersuche betreiben und anschließend werden die defekten Teile kostenlos getauscht, sofern es noch in der Gewährleistungszeit liegt.


----------



## roberts37 (7. November 2014)

Ist es möglich auch mehr als die zwei Ram-Bänke zu nutzen? Auf den Phtos kann ich nicht erkennen, ob der Kühler (durch seine Größe) eine Ram-Bank belegt.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. November 2014)

*Sliderraider*
Erstens musst du nicht die Fehlersuche betreiben, nicht jeder hat ein 2tes Netzteil wenn der Rechner unter last aussteigt und ne 2te Grafikkarte um gegen zu testen was es nun verursacht und Defekt ist und ist darin der Vollprofi.
Zudem hast du mal daran gedacht das sich Hardware Preise jeden Tag ändern, meine GTX 780 kostet 279Euro einen Tag später und das blieb die ganze Woche so kostete sie 324Euro und so zieht sich das durch die ganze Hardware.

Der PC kostet jetzt als beispiel 1200Euro, Morgen wenn du die Teile bei Alternate raussuchst kann er 1100 kosten in Einzeltelteilen und übermorgen kann der PC 1250Euro kosten die Preise schwanken jeden Tag bei jedem Teil. Hier wegen 50Euro Kritik zu üben ist einfach nur lachhaft, sorry also wenn das nun 200Euro wären ok aber das ist lächerlich.

Der PC ist seinen Preis wert und der Preis ist auch fest egal ob morgen die GTX 970 319Euro oder auf einmal 379Euro kostet, und ist besser als der ganze Fertigmüll der sonstwo verkauft wird .


----------



## Qahnaarin (27. November 2014)

Reichen eigentlich die 2 vorinstallierten Lüfter beim R4? 
Wegen der Dämmung sollen die Temperaturen ja höher ausfallen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2014)

Qahnaarin schrieb:


> Reichen eigentlich die 2 vorinstallierten Lüfter beim R4?
> Wegen der Dämmung sollen die Temperaturen ja höher ausfallen.



Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, selbst bei der GTX 980 nicht...


----------



## Tamagothi (14. Dezember 2014)

Damit es auch mal schwatz auf Weiß ist

*Macht € 1.016,69*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f1a9837ed01fa7fc51aa3c8359bc640d52edd1cb18

Mit ein paar kleinen Anpassungen sind sogar *Fast 300€ *

(DVD-Laufwerk, Lüfter und WLan Karte nicht dabei das überflüssig bzw. selber entscheiden was mann braucht)


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## BertB (14. Dezember 2014)

die cpu ist tray,
das sind rückläufer mit eingeschränkter garantie

nimm den
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
ist die neuere version,
kostet nen zehner weniger, geht 100MHz höher

edit: dachte, das wär jetzt ein vorläufiger warenkorb,
was solls


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2014)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Damit es auch mal schwatz auf Weiß ist
> 
> *Macht € 1.016,69*



Damit es auch für dich schwarz auf weiß ist: Komplett PCs sind preislich (wegen Zusammenbau, Garantie, etc.) nicht mit Einzelkomponenten vergleichbar.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die cpu ist tray,
> das sind rückläufer



Da muss ich kurz einhaken, das ist schlicht unwahr.


----------



## Tamagothi (15. Dezember 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Damit es auch für dich schwarz auf weiß ist: Komplett PCs sind preislich (wegen Zusammenbau, Garantie, etc.) nicht mit Einzelkomponenten vergleichbar.



Achso also 28% Aufschlag nur weil ein Mann/Frau das Ding zusammenbaut? 

Zum Thema Tray CPU

 Das macht bei einem non K, bis auf die 3 Jahre Garantie, gar nichts.


----------



## BertB (15. Dezember 2014)

kann aber sein, dass es welche sind,

jedenfalls ist die garantie kürzer und sie sind nichtmal billiger


----------



## XE85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Achso also 28% Aufschlag nur weil ein Mann/Frau das Ding zusammenbaut?



Das Zusammenbauen ist ja nur ein Aspekt, ich erwähnte ja etwa auch die Garantie.

Zumal deine Rechnung ja auch hanebüchen ist, du lässt Komponenten weg und nimmst billigere Teile.

Bitte lass das sein!



BertB schrieb:


> jedenfalls ist die garantie kürzer...



Es gibt von intel für Tray CPUs überhaupt keine Garantie, da diese nicht für den Einzelhandel bestimmt ist. Die Garantie hängt hier einzig vom Systembuilder (Dell, HP, Alternate, etc.) ab die diese dann für seine Kunden auf den gesammten Rechner gibt.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Dezember 2014)

QUOTE=Sliderraider;6917908]Nachdem ich bei den letzten PC's immer     was zu meckern hatte gibt es dieses mal ein großes Lob von mir. *Hier       verstehe ich etwas nicht.
      Zitat:"**Nachdem ich bei den           letzten PC's immer was zu meckern hatte *"     *Bei welchen PC,s hattest du denn alles etwas zu meckenr       gehabt?* *Seit 2011 Mitglied und 17 Beitägen.       Dabei hast du hier schön 5 Beitäge vergeudet.* *Schau       mal in deine Beiträge. Der Rest erübrigt sich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *oder       habe ich etwas übersehen? *(die Besucheranzahl auf deiner     Seite wird sich jedoch damit erhöhen wenn du das damit bezwecken     wolltest.)Tolle Auswahl der Komponenten. Bis auf den leicht zu hohen     Preis stimmt hier alles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## supiman00nix (11. Januar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da muss ich kurz einhaken, das ist schlicht unwahr.




aber auch nicht unwahrscheinlich


----------



## supiman00nix (11. Januar 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Achso also 28% Aufschlag nur weil ein Mann/Frau das Ding zusammenbaut?
> 
> Zum Thema Tray CPU
> 
> Das macht bei einem non K, bis auf die 3 Jahre Garantie, gar nichts.




wenn man zwei linke hände hat und davon alles daumen sind zahlen manche den aufpreis mit sicherheit


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Januar 2015)

supiman00nix schrieb:


> aber auch nicht unwahrscheinlich



Doch, das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Fafafin (11. Januar 2015)

Der PC ist wirklich erste Sahne! Und auch der Preis ist OK (Die Meckerer gibt es bei jedem PCGH-PC, das ist immer wieder das Gleiche).
Ein großes Lob an PCGH und Alternate.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Januar 2015)

*irgendwas läuft doch bei euren benchmarks falsch.*

wieso sonst ist der i7-4970k langsamer, als der xeon?

das macht keinen sinn und ist eigentlich sogar ausgeschlossen 

aber PCs sind zumindest echt top.

mfg


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Januar 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Achso also 28% Aufschlag nur weil ein Mann/Frau das Ding zusammenbaut?



Hast du eine Ahnung, was eine Arbeitsstunde den Arbeitgeber kostet? Dazu noch, wie schon erwähnt, das Polster für Garantietausche und Gewährleistungsfälle usw. (von denen ja auch nicht alles aufgrund Produktionsfehlern beim Hersteller eingereicht werden kann seitens des Händlers). Und natürlich soll damit auch Gewinn gemacht werden. Service ist nunmal genauso eine Ware wie physische Komponenten. Noch nie im Dienstleistungssektor gearbeitet?


----------



## micha1006 (14. Februar 2015)

Was mich verwundert ist das ihr ein Case mit Kabelmanagement wie das Defin R5 nutzen tut, aber die Kabel von der PSU direkt an die Laufwerke gezogen werden, anstatt die Kabel über das KM zu verdrahten, was definitiv besser aussieht !
Das ist eine schlechte Werbung für euch, das würde ich auch privat niemals so machen !  Solltet mal die Schrauber bei Alternate zusammenstauchen, das was man hier sieht ist nämlich nur reine Faulheit und hat noch nicht mal was mit Sparzwang im Cent-Bereich zu tun ! Erzählt mir auch bitte nicht das die Netzteil-Kabel zu kurz sind, ich hab das Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition schon 3mal verbaut und weiss daher das man das auch problemlos in einem Big Tower Case hin bekommt !


----------



## KennyKiller (4. April 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung, was eine Arbeitsstunde den Arbeitgeber kostet? Dazu noch, wie schon erwähnt, das Polster für Garantietausche und Gewährleistungsfälle usw. (von denen ja auch nicht alles aufgrund Produktionsfehlern beim Hersteller eingereicht werden kann seitens des Händlers). Und natürlich soll damit auch Gewinn gemacht werden. Service ist nunmal genauso eine Ware wie physische Komponenten. Noch nie im Dienstleistungssektor gearbeitet?


Ich könnte mir den PC genau so bei hwversand, atelco oder alternate selbst zusammenstellen und würde für den Zusammenbau maximal 70€ Aufpreis zahlen... Garantie wird über den Hersteller abgewickelt, Gewährleistung gibts auch bei "Einzelware" also entstehen dadurch keine Mehrkosten. Viel Planung steckt hinter dem PC auch nicht, schließlich wird er von IT-Redakteuren zusammengestellt, die wissen auch so immer welche Hardware momentan "gut" ist. ~250€ Aufschlag für höchstens 3h Zusammenbau sind also meiner Meinung nach ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Frittenkalle (25. Mai 2015)

Recht hat er die Dinger sind gut, jedoch viel zu teuer. Lieber im Bekanntenkreis fragen und zusammenbauen lassen wenn mann es selbst nicht kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Mai 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Damit es auch mal schwatz auf Weiß ist *Macht € 1.016,69*
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f1a9837ed01fa7fc51aa3c8359bc640d52edd1cb18
> Mit ein paar kleinen Anpassungen sind sogar *Fast 300€ *(DVD-Laufwerk, Lüfter und WLan Karte nicht dabei das überflüssig bzw. selber entscheiden was mann braucht)
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


Also bitte, nach heutiger Rechnung 25.05.2015 kostet dein Warenkorb mehr als der PCGH PC (CPU - 1000€) - https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f1a9837ed01fa7fc51aa3c8359bc640d52edd1cb18
*Macht € 1.797,57 *


----------



## bootzeit (25. Mai 2015)

Für nen Xeon 1230v3 1088€ (stand 25.05.15)


----------



## bschicht86 (26. September 2015)

Also an der Namensgebung darf noch gefeilt werden. High-End mit einer GTX970? 

High-End wär für mich eben High-End wie Titan/Fury


----------

